# Weiher beleben/Sauerstoff einbringen



## tantetina (11. April 2005)

Hallo besitze einen Weiher mit 20x40 m ca. 1,5 m tief (1200m/3) will diesen mit einer Pumpe oder ähnlichen belüften und Sauerstoff zufügen, da nur Quellwasser einläuft und mir immer ein Teil der Forellen (im Sommer natürlich mehr) verendet.
Der Weiher hat einen Schilffgürtel, guten Pflanzen und krautbewuchs. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das machen könnte und wo ich soetwas bekommen kann.

Viele Grüße Tantetina


----------



## Lotte (11. April 2005)

*AW: Weiher beleben/Sauerstoff einbringen*

moin-moin,

da nimmste am besten einen belüfter!!! die werden auch bei den forellenzuchten eingesetzt!!!! die gibt es in 2 unterschiedlichen arten!!! die einen schlagen mit kleinen paddeln auf das wasser und verwirbeln es dadurch an der luft!!! die anderen blasen luft ins wasser!!! beide sind zu gebrauchen aber nicht ganz billig!!! die firma fishtechnik ist ein sehr guter anbieter!!! du solltest dann aber auch kraftstrom dort liegen haben!!!!


----------



## eisentrude (11. April 2005)

*AW: Weiher beleben/Sauerstoff einbringen*

schau mal im Teichhandel/Koihandel/Koi-discount nach Highblows.
Das sind Memranpumpen mit enormer Leistung für recht preiswertes Geld und Lichtstrombetrieb - der Verbrauch ist auch nicht so dolle. Solltest aber beim Anschluss von Sprudelsteinen pingelig sein - lieber grob porös als zu fein. Zu feine Luftbläschen treiben Dir auch zuviel CO2 aus dem Wasser - dann geht Dir Dein PH-Wert schnell in die Höhe.


----------



## Gast 1 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Weiher beleben/Sauerstoff einbringen*

Ich sehe gerade die Tips.

Es kommt mir vor, wie: wie halte ich Diskusfische in einem 50 Literbecken.

In Deinen Miniteich haben die Forellen nichts, aber garnichts zu suchen.

Nehme einfach Fischarten, die passen.


----------



## THD (12. April 2005)

*AW: Weiher beleben/Sauerstoff einbringen*

Hi tantetina,
das mit dem "Miniteich" meines Vorredners seh ich anders, natürlich kann man eine entsprechende Menge Forellen in vom Wasser geeigneten 20 x 40 m Teichen halten.

Meine Vorschläge:
- für genügen Beschattung des Wassers sorgen
- Kraut im Wasser reduzieren, Schlamm entfernen
- pH Wert des Grundwassers undTeichwassers kontrollieren
- SBV bzw. Wasserhärte kontrollieren
- Temperatur am Maximaltagen messen: Hochsommer nachmittags, alle Tiefen messen
- falls Möglich Sauerstoff  messen am Maximaltagen: Tiefenwasser und Mittelwasser
- Besatzmenge und Futtermenge kontrollieren
- Falls Fokus auf Forelle liegt, Teich alle 1-2 Jahre im Winter trockenlegen

- Fischbesatz kontrollieren, Mischbesatz und Forellen vertragen sich nicht so gut, besonders wenn viele "Schlammwühler" vorkommen

Zum Sauerstoff: großes Solarpanel besorgen, evtl. Speicher dazwischen, geeignete Pumpe dran (Saugschlauch am Grund, bzw. tiefste Stelle des Teiches)(es gibt da Komplettlösungen),
am Ufer über Wasser Gitterbox aufstellen, Kalkstein, zerstoßene Gasbetonsteine, Bims oder ähnliches poröses Material hinein und Wasser darüber rieseln lassen - Effekte: Sauerstoffanreicherung durch Rieseleffekt, pH-Pufferung bei Kalk, Wasserfilterung


----------

